# Fanes Enduro als Meilenstein 2011 nominiert!



## Marina (29. Juli 2011)

Der Jü braucht eure Unterstützung! Und da das im Fanes-Thread so ein bisschen untergeht, wollte ich die Möglichkeit an dieser Stelle nochmal nutzen 


"Wir brauchen Eure Stimme! Unsere Alutech Fanes Enduro ist für einen FREERIDE-Meilenstein Award 2011 nominiert worden.

Mit dem Meilenstein Award werden jedes Jahr von verschiedenen Bike Magazinen (z.B. BIKE, FREERIDE, etc.) die besten Innovationen des Jahres prämiert. Welches der vorgeschlagenen Produkte am Ende den Meilenstein erhält, bestimmen die Leser - also Ihr.

Warum wir glauben, dass das Alutech Fanes Enduro diesen Award als Innovation wirklich verdient hat? 
Ganz einfach: Wir sind nicht nur bei der Ausstattung, Konstruktion und Geometrie des Rahmens ganz vorne mit dabei, wir sind bereits sehr früh in der Entwicklungsphase neue Wege gegangen und haben diejenigen mit in diesen Prozess einbezogen, die am Ende unsere Fanes fahren sollen - und das seid Ihr, unsere Kunden, Fans und Freunde.
Immer wieder habt Ihr im IBC-Forum oder auf Events mit uns diskutiert und Eure Wünsche geäußert. Viele gute Ideen sind dadurch entstanden und in die Entwicklung mit eingeflossen. All dies war möglich, weil wir nicht hinter verschlossener Tür gearbeitet haben, sondern immer so früh wie möglich jeden einzelnen Entwicklungsschritt veröffentlicht haben.

Das ist die wahre Innovation bei der Fanes Enduro und das wollen wir so auch weiter fortsetzen.

Hier gehts zum Voting.

Wir danken Euch schon jetzt für Eure Stimme! "


----------



## jota (29. Juli 2011)

erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (1. August 2011)

Weil's zum Thema passt und Marina darin auch einen Auftritt hat, ein kleiner Nachtrag aus Winterberg:


----------



## MO_Thor (1. August 2011)

Abgestimmt


----------



## Marina (1. August 2011)

Juppie =)


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2011)

So, Abstimmugn läuft noch bis Montag, wer noch nicht abgestimmt hat, schnell zum Freeride Voting und nen häßlichen aber teuren LRS gewinnen! 
Wer sich nicht recht zwischen Spezi, KONA oder Alutech entscheiden kann, findet hier unten eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## Fritschmich (7. August 2011)

ich kann mir das rad zwar nicht leisten find es aber trotzdem gut durchdacht 
der jürgen hatte mich am gardasee  beim bike festival schon überzeugt wo er es bei seiner tour gefahren ist

tolles rad mein klick für euch

gruß außn erzgebirge


----------



## liquidnight (12. August 2011)

Hmm. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ?  Ich suche die technischen Details zum Fanes Rahmen. Auf der Seite   
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Rahmen/Enduro-Fanes::392.html
finde ich zwar ein Bild, der Zoom geht nicht, da kommt ein neues Fenster mit einem nichtfunktionierenden Flash-applet.
Trotzdem fehlt mir eine Liste der geometrischen Daten: Oberrohrlänge Sitzrohr Steuerrohrlänge Radstand Sitzrohrüberstand
Schrittfreiheit Lenkwinkel Sitzrohrwinkel Tretlagerhöhe-zu-Achse Sattelstützendurchmesser Gabel-Referenzmaß Reifendurchmesser Dämpfer-Einbaulänge


----------



## Silly (12. August 2011)

Die pdf-Links unter der Beschreibung hast du gesehen und ausprobiert?


----------



## liquidnight (12. August 2011)

Silly schrieb:


> Die pdf-Links unter der Beschreibung hast du gesehen und ausprobiert?



Moin,
da sind keine PDF-Links.  Hab hier mal nen Screenshot gemacht:



Links die obere Hälfte, rechts die untere Hälfte. So zeigt der Firefox es an.

Mein Opera zeigts genauso an.
Wenn ich aber mit *wget* die Seite abrufe, krieg ich auch PDF-Links.
Selbst Firebug bringt keine PDF-Links im Quelltext zutage.
Sehr dubios !


Einige Browser zeigen die Pdf-Links an:



Da sieht man:  Firefox-meinProfil, Firefox-ohneProfil, Opera, xxxterm, dillo


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. August 2011)

Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Sprachen, in denen die Webseite ausgeliefert wird. Ich bekomme die englische Version ohne pdfs ("we recommend..."), wenn ich meinen Standardbrowser benutze, die Firefox nightlies. Nehme ich dagegen den Internet Explorer, bekomme ich die deutsche Seite mit pdf. Leider kann man die Sprache nicht selbst umstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (13. August 2011)

Bis wann geht das Meilensteinvoting?


----------

